# needing info on garden city pier



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

INFO 
such as: 
cost
rod limits
length 
depth at end.
sharking at night?
species to target first of sept
and like any self respecting "fatboy" pier have a grill?

thanks in advance ya'll
Terry


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Topsailbum said:


> *INFO
> such as:
> cost
> rod limits
> ...


cost: probably about 7.00 this year.
rod limits: I never tested that one, maybe 3?
length: Long enough.
depth at end. 25-30 at high tide? I think.
sharking at night? Absolutely not.
species to target first of sept: Red drum, pompano, flounder, black drum, Spanish mackerel.
and like any self respecting "fatboy" pier have a grill? No, but it does have a really good bar on the end.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

THANKS a million emanuel.


----------

